# TOOL - "Fear Inoculum"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

New Single, thought I'd share it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! I just preordered the album. The most expensive CD I'll buy this year. Guess they have lots of artwork and extras...


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm incredibly excited for the album. 13 years is far too long between albums. Their last three albums are all among my favorite albums ever, and what's really awesome is how much each has grown on me over time. When I started with Tool their first was my favorite. Shortly after I came to far prefer Aenima. Didn't care for Lateralus when it first came out, but it eventually became my favorite (and one of my all-time favorite albums). Was initially disappointed in 10,000 days, but it's now become, if not my favorite Tool album, probably my second favorite. Not many metal songs can make me openly weep like Wings for Marie/10,000 Days. 

In any case, there's a lot to digest in this song (like all Tool). If anything, it seems to be taking the band in an even more Floyd-esque direction than their previous albums--more atmospheric, more textured, less brute force. As always, Danny Carey's drumming is just spellbinding. Absolutely nothing else like him in popular music. Can't wait to just sit down and digest the whole album with some good headphones.

Can we also take just a moment and appreciate how in 2019 we have a 10+ minute progressive metal song trending #1 on YouTube? How astonishing is that?


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

:kiss:

It's been 13 years in the making and well worth it. I hope that the rumor about "Descending" and "Invincible" is true, in that the versions they were playing live were teaser versions 


I've listened to Fear Inoculum about 60 times by now though, lol


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Looking forward to the album. Nice track. Typical Tool.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Heard it a couple of nights ago and thought it was the best thing I ever heard by them.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cool, is that a santur that comes in with the tabla?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The new album is out at midnight on streaming services I believe!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's up on Spotify!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Listened to it in the car to and from work. The production is stellar. The drum sound is lovely and snappy. The album is similar in style to Lateralus but better produced, for me (although the songs aren't as good). Still a very decent album, tho.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I've given it a couple of listens so far. It's a great album. My initial impression from the title track seems to apply to most of the album; this is Tool at their most meditative, even transcendental. Every track--minus the final one--builds slowly to some climaxes where the heavy riffs seem more about imitating a kind of instrumental synchronicity than evoking any hostile feelings. So there's nothing here that has the anger or angst of past-Tool tracks like Hooker with a ***** or Ticks & Leaches or even The Pot. My only complaint, really, is that I wish 7empest would've been the 2nd track and Pneuma would've been the last. That would've kicked the album off with a bit more energy and ended on a more album-encapsulating note. I may sequence it that way on my next playthrough and see what I think. They also might just require some more listens, but I also feel like Descending and Culling Voices aren't up to the level of the other three tracks. 

As of now this is behind Aenima, Lateralus, and 10,000 Days, but I know given my past experience with the band that it's likely to grow on me over time and could easily end up being on-par with or better than any of the above.


----------

